# Questions about Acacia



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm going to build some collection boxes for my church and am thinking about making them out of Acacia. Has anyone built anything out of Acacia and can you tell me how you found it to work and to finish? Also, are there any health hazards associated with working it?
rstermer


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Are you from Australia ?, wiki says there are almost 1000 types of acacia native to Australia.

Jerry


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

jerrymayfield said:


> Are you from Australia ?, wiki says there are almost 1000 types of acacia native to Australia.
> 
> Jerry


No, SE USA, but my daughter married an Australian, so I have a source throuigh my in-laws if I need it. But, there are specialty lumber yards here in the US that sell Acacia. It appears to have a nice grain, lots of rays and to be generally pretty stuff. I'm just wondering how it works and finishes and whether I need to be wary of it from a health standpoint.
rstermer


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

rstermer said:


> No, SE USA, but my daughter married an Australian, so I have a source throuigh my in-laws if I need it. But, there are specialty lumber yards here in the US that sell Acacia. It appears to have a nice grain, lots of rays and to be generally pretty stuff. I'm just wondering how it works and finishes and whether I need to be wary of it from a health standpoint.
> rstermer


I don't know, have read that some is definitely a health risk. Which ones, or if it is true,haven't a clue.

Jerry


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You may want to do a Google search on it to see what the health risks are. Looks like there is a good bit of info available.


----------

